# سؤااال يهمك



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

فيه سؤال حابه اسئله لجميييييييع اعضاء منتدانا الغالي 

والرجاء من الجمييييع الجواااب بكل صراااااحه


سؤالي هو:

من هو صديقك الحقيقي ؟؟؟؟؟

في انتظاركم:smil12:
​


----------



## كوك (10 أبريل 2011)

_*اخويااااا هو صديقى الى هيكون معاياااا  على طول فى الشده *_

_*ومش هيسبنى خالص مهما حصل *_

_*شكراا ليكى يا روزى على السؤااااااال*_​


----------



## أنجيلا (10 أبريل 2011)

طيب بما انك عايزة الصراحة 
صديقي الحقيقي هو حاسوبي
اجابتي ده بصراحة ههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*اخويااااا هو صديقى الى هيكون معاياااا على طول فى الشده *_​
> 
> _*ومش هيسبنى خالص مهما حصل *_​
> _*شكراا ليكى يا روزى على السؤااااااال*_​


 

ميرسي ليك يا كوك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> طيب بما انك عايزة الصراحة
> 
> صديقي الحقيقي هو حاسوبي
> 
> اجابتي ده بصراحة ههههههههههههه​


 

هههههههههههههه

نورتي يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أبريل 2011)

*صديقي الحقيقي هو نفسي​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (10 أبريل 2011)

ايه السؤال الصعب دا ياروزى 

بصى انا كتير ماتعديش

من صغرى كان ليا صديق جميل وبحبه جدا وهو كمان بيحبنى جدا جدا وكنت مرتبطه بيه جامد بس مشاكلى وواهتمامى بالدنيا بعدنى عنه شويه 


اكيد طبعا انتى عارفاه هو حبيبى وحياتى وكل مالى بابايا الغالى بابا يسوع المسيح


جيت بعده احترت واخدت اصدقاء دنيويين من الدنيا يعنى مانفعوش فا بقرر ارجع لصديقى الأولانى اللى عمره مايتخلى عنى بابا يسوع بجد ياروز دى الصراحه مش مجرد كلام 

لكن لو حد من العالم مش عارفه ممكن ماما وممكن اب اعترافى وممكن اخويا وممكن انتى ياروزى فا مش عارفه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2011)

_صديقى الحقيقى هو من يخاف عليا اكثر من نفسه _​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أبريل 2011)

_*صديقى الحقيقى .. 
ليس من يصادقنى
لكن
من أجده بجوارى فى شدتى​*_


----------



## Alexander.t (10 أبريل 2011)

*الجنيه 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 أبريل 2011)

صاحبي الحقيقي اللي يخاف عليا مش يجاملني 
يواجهني باخطائي وينمي الحاجات الحلوه فيا 
واللي الاقيه في وقت ضيقي وفرحي ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *الجنيه
> *



طول عمرك مادي دشع :a63:​


----------



## just member (10 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *الجنيه
> *


مادي جميل


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *صديقي الحقيقي هو نفسي​*




ميرسي ليك يا مايكل

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ايه السؤال الصعب دا ياروزى
> 
> بصى انا كتير ماتعديش
> 
> ...




ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي

ليا الشرف يا قمر صدقيني

نورتي الموضوع كله وربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _صديقى الحقيقى هو من يخاف عليا اكثر من نفسه _​




جميل يا كوكو

ميرسي ليك


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> _*صديقى الحقيقى ..
> ليس من يصادقنى
> لكن
> من أجده بجوارى فى شدتى​*_




تمام يا استاذي

نورت الموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *الجنيه
> *




هههههههههه طب بالنص 

نورت يا مينا


----------



## شميران (11 أبريل 2011)

*اكيد امي حبيبتي *
*انا وماما اصدقاء for ever*
*شكرا ياعسل للموضوع الجميل *


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> صاحبي الحقيقي اللي يخاف عليا مش يجاملني
> يواجهني باخطائي وينمي الحاجات الحلوه فيا
> واللي الاقيه في وقت ضيقي وفرحي ​




نورت يا عياد

ميرسي ليك


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2011)

شميران قال:


> *اكيد امي حبيبتي *
> *انا وماما اصدقاء for ever*




ربنا يخليهالك يا حبيبتي


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *الجنيه
> *



*طلعت مادى خالص يا مووون :closedeye 
ههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> مادي جميل




هههههههههههههههههه

فين الاجابة يا جوجو

بلاش نصب ههههههههه:gy0000:


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2011)

* صديقى الحقيقى هو اللى بيقرانى من غير ما اتكلم *


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طلعت مادى خالص يا مووون :closedeye
> ههههههه*




ههههههههههه وانتي يا دونا

في الاجابه

الله هدفعكم غرامه كده ههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> * صديقى الحقيقى هو اللى بيقرانى من غير ما اتكلم *




تمام يا دونا

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه وانتي يا دونا
> 
> في الاجابه
> 
> الله هدفعكم غرامه كده ههههههههههههههه



*ايه ده مفيش صبر:vava:
ما انا افتكرت انى مقولتش ورجعت تانى :08:*


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ايه ده مفيش صبر:vava:
> ما انا افتكرت انى مقولتش ورجعت تانى :08:*




ههههههههههههه شوفت يا قمر

لالالالالالالا مش عندي صبر انا دايما متسرعه ههههههههههههه:99:


----------



## Bent Christ (11 أبريل 2011)

مفيييييييييييييييييييييييييش
انا عندى اصحاب كتيييير اوووووووى
بس صديق بجد noooooooooooooo:big62::big62:​


----------



## tamav maria (11 أبريل 2011)

الصديق الحقيقي:هو الذي يظن بك الظن الحسن واذا أخطات بحقه يلتمس العذر ويقول في نفسه لعله لم يقصد

وهو الذي ينصحك اذا راي عيبك ويشجعك اذا راي منك الخير

ميرسي روزي 
للموضوع الرائع


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> مفيييييييييييييييييييييييييش
> 
> انا عندى اصحاب كتيييير اوووووووى
> 
> بس صديق بجد noooooooooooooo:big62::big62:​


 

ربنا يبعتلك يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> الصديق الحقيقي:هو الذي يظن بك الظن الحسن واذا أخطات بحقه يلتمس العذر ويقول في نفسه لعله لم يقصد
> 
> وهو الذي ينصحك اذا راي عيبك ويشجعك اذا راي منك الخير
> 
> ...


 

كلامك جميل زيك
ربنا يعوضك يا نيتا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> نورت يا عياد
> 
> ميرسي ليك



محدش طلب رائيك علي فكره
كوبه كده


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> محدش طلب رائيك علي فكره
> كوبه كده


 

ههههههههههههه ايه يا واد مالك

من له هههههههههههه


----------

